# Need Help:oil light



## TI-3VOM (Oct 10, 2008)

ok so when i start my car up the oil light is not on and sfter about 15 min of driving it gradually starts to deep and light up and then go off, and gets worse and worse, if i hit the gas real hard it tends to go off or if i have the clutch in and let it out it goes off. iam not sure if this is a pump or not or it could be a variety of things i just want to get it fixed asap, any advice/help would be great
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Need Helpil light (TI-3VOM)*

I am having exactly the same issue so I know there's got to be someone out there that has solved this. Please help us


----------



## TI-3VOM (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Need Helpil light (AlbertoB1)*

i think its the pump but iam not sure, and i got to get this **** fixed quick style... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

<---Same Issue.
Been doing some searching and reading... and I've heard it could be a few different things.
1.) Is Oil Sludge caught in the Pickup... or something like that. You have to drop the pan and clean off the screen.
2.) It is the Oil Pressure Sensor that is on the Filter housing or the one of the head. This is for an ABA engine... I don't know how it would differ from engine model to model.
I notice that if I run it hard from 20mph to 70mph... that it starts beeping like crazy after that. So, I dunno. If I were you, I'd go on GermanAutoParts.com and order the Oil Pressure switches... they aren't that expensive... if that doesn't work... then I'd look at the Oil pick-up/pump, etc.


_Modified by USMCFieldMP at 1:03 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## TI-3VOM (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (USMCFieldMP)*

i might just have to do that thanks man


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (TI-3VOM)*

I changed my oil last night. I knew screen and pickup tube were good because I check it all out when I removed oil pan during rebuild. I put in 20w50 and oil pressure light went off and hasn't come back on. I drove to work this morning(35 min) with no issue.


----------



## TI-3VOM (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

i already changed the oil in the horse but i might take the pan off tonight and clean everything up real nice


----------



## rakinselez1121 (Feb 21, 2009)

start using 10w-30 oil and change your oil temperature sensor


----------



## TI-3VOM (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (rakinselez1121)*

yeah i think its the berings that are worn to the max so iam going to run a heavy oil, and wher is the sensor located? is it next to the filter?


----------



## TI-3VOM (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Need Helpil light (TI-3VOM)*

i fixed btw just had too run a heavier oil and it did the trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Need Helpil light (TI-3VOM)*

A few days after I put in heavier oil I got a an oil light after about 30 min of driving, but it would only come on for a sec or two. Had bad low oil pressure switch. Got a new switch and no problems whatsoever. Advance auto parts part number PS177 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Need Helpil light (AlbertoB1)*

On the Corrado 1.8L there are 2 switches. 1 is on the right side of head (low pressure .3bar 4.4 psi) and the rear one on the top of oil cooler (high pressure 1.4bar). The front one on oil cooler is the oil temp swtich


----------

